# Samsung T260HD



## xR4Y (3. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Nach ein bisschen sparen würde ich mir nun gerne einen 26" Monitor zulegen. Mein Preisliches Maximum liegt dabei bei 400€:X.

Da ich zur Zeit auf einem 19" Bildschirm Fernseh schauen muss würde ich gerne einen Bildschirm kaufen, welcher ein DVB-T Receiver an Bord hat.

Habe dann den Samsung T260HD gefunden. Allerdings habe ich unter anderem in diesem Forum gelesen, dass dieser nicht zum Spielen geeignet sei. Und ich würde gerne ab und zu schnellere Spiele spielen und dabei habe ich keine Lust auf Schlieren. Kann das jemand bestätigen der den T260HD hat??

Oder hat vielleicht jemand andere Bildschirm ideen?? Habe leider keine weiteren gefunden, welche auch die HD auflösung haben und DVB-T an Bord.

xRay


----------



## Fr33dom (3. September 2009)

Es geht nicht so sehr um die Schlieren. Das Problem ist eher, dass durch den eingebauten Tuner der Monitor einen Inputlag von über 30ms hat. D.h. du bekommst später mit, was gerade im Spiel passiert ist.

Kannst danach auch googlen, das Problem betrifft alle T2x0HD!


----------



## xR4Y (4. September 2009)

ok habe mich jetzt nochmal ein bisschen informiert^^ jetzt habe ich allerdings ein für mich verwirrendes Video gefunden:

YouTube - 2333HD vs T260HD input lag

auf diesem ist der T260HD deutlich schneller...:X Ist das denn allgemein ein Problem von so großen Bildschirmen oder liegt das nur an den DVB-T tunern??

Außerdem frag ich mich ob man das wirklich entscheident beim spielen merkt?? (bin nicht jemand der das bestreben hat Pro-Gamer zu werden)


----------



## Feuerreiter (4. September 2009)

Zum T260HD kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich habe den T220. Ob da ein großer Unterschied ist, kann ich nicht sagen...

Da du eh kein ProGamer bist/wirst, sollte das kein Problem sein.
Bei einem seriösen Verkäufer kannst du ja sonst auch mal deine PSP3 oder was auch immer du für eine Konsole hast (wenn du eine hast) mitnehmen und anschließen. Deinen PC mitzunehmen wäre vielleicht etwas übertrieben  .


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (8. September 2009)

Ich hab den T260 HD und er ist super zum Gamen geeignet, hatte auch Angst vor dem Inputlag aber merke beim zocken nix davon...
Die neueren Modelle des T260HD können übrigens sogar DVB-C, aber meiner leider noch nicht *grrr 

Noch was: Es ist glaube ich sehr schwer nen Pixelfehlerfreien T260HD zu erwischen, hab jetzt einen mit einem winzig kleinen Subpixelfehler und einem denke ich toten Pixel unten links beim Windows-Startlogo, da fällt er zum Glück nicht so auf.. hatte vorher auch noch 2 andere. Den 1. hatte ich zum Samsung Support geschickt, damit die den reparieren (hatte in den TV-Optionen unter System "Software Update" sowas wie ne andere Firmware gefunden... die solltest du auf keinen Fall auswählen, sonst geht Fernsehen nicht mehr, mir ein Rätsel wo er die Firmware herkriegt ) . REPARIEREN heisst bei Samsung übrigens das die dir nen neuen PARDON "anderen(neu war der nicht)" schicken, der bei mir so aussah wie vom Schrottplatz geholt. Gehäuseriss, Panel auf keinen Fall ein Samsung Panel sah so ******** aus wie beim 28" HannsG den ich kurz vorher hatte. Die "Reparatur mit Leihgerätstellung" gibts laut Samsung-Support übrigens nicht mehr. Überhaupt stehen auf der Samsung Seite etliche Unwahrheiten... aber davon will ich lieber gar nicht erst anfangen 

Naja, ist aber trotzdem ein klasse Monitor.
Für mich einziges Manko: Die wie in einigen Tests beschriebenen "ausgewaschenen Farben".

In dem Punkt war der HannsG deutlich besser, der hat einem vor lauter helligkeit und Farbreichtum regelrecht die Augen weggebrannt 
Tja, aber leider hat mich die gänzliche abwesenheit von Schwarz, schlieren in Spielen und die Lichthöfe an allen 4 Seiten bis zur Mitte gestört.

Falls ich mir nen neuen TFT hole werde ich den auf jeden Fall den T260HD trotzdem noch behalten und als TV benutzen, das DVB-T Bild ist übrigens sehr gut (wenn man Empfang kriegt^^), eine DVB-T Antenne liegt aber leider nicht bei, hatte aber noch eine von nem alten USB-TV Stick.

EDIT: Ganz vergessen: Schlieren zieht der T260HD übrigens NICHT ! Hatte auch mal ne Xbox dran auch keine Probleme damit, ausser das man halt wegen dem 16:10 Format kleine Balken oben und unten hat... gibt aber auch ne Zoomfunktion, die allerdings was vom bild wegschneidet und die Sachen nicht unbedingt richtig darstellt (runde Sachen sind eher eierförmig und dergleichen, deswegen lieber 16:9 zocken)


----------



## xR4Y (11. September 2009)

So hab ihn mir mittlerweile auch bestellt habe bei einem freund schnelle spiele gespielt und mich hat nichts gestört... Wie gesagt selbst wenn der Input lag da war habe ich davon nichts gemerkt, vielleicht auch weil ich seit Ewigkeiten auf einem Monitor spiele, welcher einen ähnlichen Input lag hat, was ich aber erst im Zuge des neuen Monitors heraußgefunden habe....
Leider muss ich noch auf meinen T260HD ein bisschen warten^^

und das keine Antenne dabei ist finde ich nicht schlimm, da der Monitor direkt neben der Antennen-Dose stehen wird ich finde es nur ärgerlich das kein DVI-Kabel beiliegt...

Und es scheint mir fast so als seien Pixelfehler fast "normal" bei den großen Monitoren... kenne fast keinen mit größerem Monitor (22"+) der keinen Pixelfehler hat:s


----------



## Sky Tool (19. September 2009)

Ich habe ihn ebenfalls seit ca. 3 Monaten.

von Anfang an hatte ich kein Signal bei DVB-T.
Etliche male den Suchlauf gestartet, jedoch kein Ton, kein Bild bekommen.
Gegoogelt wie wild.
Hotline angerufen, der Mann hatte anscheinend nicht so die Lust gehabt mit mir zu sprechen. Wurde jedoch gefragt ob während der Servicezeit ein kostenfreies Leihgerät zu Verfügung gestellt werden sollte, wollte ich nicht. Also hat er mir einen Abholtermin von UPS gegeben. 
Der wurde am nächsten Tag (Fr) abgeholt, und kam bereits am darauf folgenden Di. wieder.

Das Protokoll was der Servicepartner (Bitronic Sömmerda) bei gelegt hatte...

Gerät getestet, 8 Kanäle empfangen.
Und noch ein Paar Kleinigkeiten.


Also ausgepackt, aufgestellt, angeschlossen, und wieder das selbe Problem.

Wieder Hotline angerufen, alles geschildert.
Diesmal einen wirklich sehr vernünftigen Mitarbeiter dran gehabt,
der mir erklärte mit folgenden Tasten einen Vollreset machen zu können.
INFO - MENU - MUTE - POWER

Und siehe da, ein Service Menü ist aufgetaucht, RESET bestätigt, und ein weiterer automatischer Suchlauf im Analog und DVB-T Modus gestartet.
Und schon kamen alle Programme rein die ich haben wollte. 

Warum nicht gleich so.


Von Pixelfehler, schlieren, inputlag kann ich absolut nichts fest stellen.

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Comag 30€ DVB-T Receiver ein echt gutes Bild.
Und auch der Empfang, mit passiver Antenne nahezu störfrei.

Ich finde besonders das Design einfach nur brettgeil.

Und die Anschlussmöglichkeiten, lassen keine Wünsche offen.

Bei mir lag je ein DVI und VGA Kabel bei. Ebenfalls ein DVI Adapter.

Ja richtig, Antenne liegt keine bei. 
Was aber für lumpige 3-7€ kein Thema sein sollte.

Was auch noch zu erwähnen ist, und für mich das 2te Kaufargument gewesen ist... Die Stromaufnahme, die laut meinem Energy Check 3000 nicht höher als bei 52W anliegt.

Ein kleines Lob auch an UPS, die das Gerät um 16:10 Uhr abholten, und bereits am nächsten Tag um 08:25 Bitronic zustellten.
(Solche Laufzeiten wären mal was für Hermes)



Negativ...

Die Zeit für einen Kanalwechsel ist mit 3-3,5 sek. doch schon etwas lang.
Das einschalten und initialisieren einer Quelle dauert relativ lange.
Der untere Rand hat einen leichten Blaustich.


Aber ich bin mit ihm abgesehen von den Paar Kleinigkeiten in jedem Fall höchst zu frieden, und der Kollege hat sich wirklich gelohnt.

Und xR4Y auch zu frieden mit dem Gerät?


----------



## xR4Y (21. September 2009)

Sky Tool schrieb:


> Und xR4Y auch zu frieden mit dem Gerät?



Habe das Gerät leider immer noch nicht habe am 5.9. für 318€ bestellt und Samsung lässt immer noch auf sich warten... Wo anders bestellen will ich nicht, da alle Händler mit dem Preis auf 350€ und mehr angezogen haben... Hoffe er kommt diese Woche noch


----------



## Bruce112 (21. September 2009)

Ich habs zwar den T240 


hatte den für 220 euro gekauft ,jetzt kostet der monitor 235 euro .


ich versteh nicht wiso die samsung scymaster 24 /26 zoll reihe monitor alle teuer geworden ist .

Ich sag mal du mußt schon viel glück haben das du einen 100 prozentigen monitore zu bekommen ohne fehler ,die meiste fehler ist das die ungleichmäßige helligkeit haben ,
in meiner fall war das die oberhälfte mit unterehälfte  ungleichmäßig war untere war heller als obere .

dann samsung support  email geschrieben ja die meinten dann monitor wird dann ausgetauscht ,hab dann 3 monate gewartet immer noch kein neue monitor bekommen ,dann angerufen und gefragt wann ich denn monitor bekomme ,aussage von samsung war momentan keine  monitor dar ,dann hab ich den gesagt das ich mich für den L 7 plasma geräte innteressiere und schau mir das an wie samsung mit seinen Kunden umgeht ,der support typ im telefon fragt welche größe wollten sie denn kaufen ich direkt ab 42 zoll ,diese telefon gespräch hatt mich 12 euro gekostet ,aber nach 1 woche hatte ich den neuen austauschgerät bekommen ,und der ist um einiges besser ,als der alte .

damit will ich sagen wenn du fehler an deine monitor entdeckst dann schik in direkt zürück ,und laß dich nicht von online shop sagen kontaktiren sie den samsung support .

 Ich vermute mal das zb .die online shops die innerhalb von 2 wochen zürückgeschikte monitore an neue kunden weitergeben .

bei mindefactory hatten die mal ne zeit schon minimal defekte monitor verkauft .

und ich hatte denn monitor auch da gekauft .

Samsung ist nicht so gut mit den Lcd monitoren,
egal welche, plasma /lcd ,42 zoll ,24 zoll ,26 zoll .

die L6 serie von samsung alle reparatur geräte kannst du jede menge in Discounter märkte sehen .
Samsung ist nicht der Hit bei Lcd Fernseher .aber dfür ist der preis niedrig als der konkurent .


----------

